

FalseCall - iOS app for the polite introvert - younata
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/falsecall/id483854319

======
younata
I'm the creator of the app.

Uses fakecall.net, which was discussed a month ago. [1]

Scott (the creater of fakecall.net) has been immensely helpful in creating
this. I really can't thank him enough.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3225542>

